# Leaving for London Today!!



## Janderso (May 15, 2019)

My wife planned this trip over a year ago. With the sprinklers set, doors and windows locked, neighbors keeping an eye on the mail and packages etc. We are off.
15 days in London.
I am a history nut so I plan on visiting the WW2 museums and British history in general.
Bletchley Park,
Churchill war rooms,
British Museum,
National Maritime Museum

We plan on visiting a pub or two.

What else do you suggest?


----------



## benmychree (May 15, 2019)

Sounds like almost as much fun as our group meeting promises to be; wish you could be here for it!
John


----------



## DiscoDan (May 15, 2019)

Where do you keep the plastic rock or dog poop hiding the spare key to the workshop? Just so we can keep an eye on your stuff for you...of course!


----------



## Nogoingback (May 15, 2019)

Janderso said:


> What else do you suggest?



Take a bunch of us with you.


----------



## Choiliefan (May 15, 2019)

Turn your water off this trip.


----------



## 4ssss (May 15, 2019)

They should be priming for the D-Day ceremonies if you're  a military history buff. I know here in Ct there is a nearby airport that is hosting a D-Day squadron this weekend before they fly over Normandy

http://ddaysquadron.org/daks-over-normandy/


----------



## catsparadise (May 15, 2019)

If you're in to vintage aircraft take a trip an hour north to the Imperial War Museum at Duxford, Cambridgeshire. Lots of aircraft from WW1 to the 1960s, including a large hangar devoted to American planes. More than you can see in a day.

In London, St Pauls Cathedral and The Tower of London.

Rob.


----------



## pacifica (May 15, 2019)

Janderso said:


> My wife planned this trip over a year ago. With the sprinklers set, doors and windows locked, neighbors keeping an eye on the mail and packages etc. We are off.
> 15 days in London.
> I am a history nut so I plan on visiting the WW2 museums and British history in general.
> Bletchley Park,
> ...


National portrait gallery, TKTS booth in Leicester square for discount theatre tickets in west end, Harrods(especially the food court),Hampton court palace, Westminster cathedral.Enjoy.


----------



## savarin (May 15, 2019)

Thursford steam museum in norfolk
Kew bridge steam museum just over the bridge from Kew gardens.
shuttle worth collection (aircraft)


----------



## WCraig (May 16, 2019)

15 days in London?  I'm jealous!

Lots of good suggestions but I would add the Museum of London.  Tremendous depiction of London's history from earliest settlement through the present age.  

Just walk the streets and parks.  But be ever mindful that you need to look the 'wrong' way when crossing streets.  And take a brolly.

If you want an excursion, take the take the train to Paris or Brussels for the day.  With the Chunnel, you can be there in a couple hours, spend the day and head back in the evening.  

Craig


----------



## coherent (May 16, 2019)

Enjoy it!. I lived in England for four years in the late 80's while in the Air Force. Got to see a lot of Europe and spend a lot of time touring the English countryside and London. Some wonderful memories for sure.


----------



## savarin (May 16, 2019)

If you decide to hire a car its not the driving on the other side of the road that is weird its what way to go when you reach a roundabout.
I never saw a roundabout when driving in the states so I dont think you have them.


----------



## markba633csi (May 16, 2019)

England swings like a pendulum do-
Bobbys on bicycles two by two...
I wonder if they still ride bicycles or use Segway scooters now LOL


----------



## Janderso (May 17, 2019)

You weren’t kidding about looking the wrong way for oncoming traffic. Almost cut the trip short last night!
We are in Kensington, renting a flat.
It’s awesome!
2 blocks to the tube!
Thanks for the tips. We have no plans, just gonna take a day at a time and see what sounds good.
My wife has a friend who lives in London. She met us at Heathrow and got us on the tube to our flat.
Found a store and a proper pub when we arrived.


----------



## whitmore (May 18, 2019)

Janderso said:


> 15 days in London.
> I am a history nut so I plan on visiting the WW2 museums and British history in general.  ...
> What else do you suggest?


Go see lots of live theater.    A 15-day trip, should be able to fit
in fifteen plays...   Shakespeare, Stoppard, Gilbert and Sullivan, maybe GB Shaw.
Silver Vaults is an amusing place, too, for the metalwork.   British Museum
had exhibits  from Babbage and from the great chronometer competition, plus a goodly
historic bunch of tooling.   They also had (after a LONG flight from Seattle) a nice
totem pole, just like the ones around here.


----------



## Janderso (May 18, 2019)

We do like it here!
Language is not an issue. France was a bit tricky due to my inability to speak or understand more than a few French words.
The Brit’s have a great gastro bar thing going on. You go to the bar, order your drinks and food, pay and tell them where you are sitting.
This way you don’t need to wait for a check, you can stay as long as you like, eat at the bar, play games etc.
Our first night we went to a local pub. It was crowded, a Canadian couple noticed our situation, we couldn’t find a table. They suggested we share their table.
I don’t remember this ever happening in the states?? Had a great time.
Yesterday we went to the Tower Bridge, the HMS Belfast, navigated the tube, went to Boroughs market, had a great lunch, plenty of options for wonderful food and all matter of edibles to purchase.
Weather was like a spring day in Seattle.
Today, the British Museum and Trafalgar Square.
I’m missing the SVHM group meeting at Benmychree’s today. I’m sorry to miss it.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Janderso (May 18, 2019)

I’ve heard of the Crown Jewels but I had no idea.
This is just a sample.
Today we went to the British museum, Trafalgar Square and Victoria and Andrew’s museum.
It’s all a bit overwhelming.
The jewels in V&A’s museum are lined on two walls with a center display, there are two stories to the large rooms.
If you ever have a chance, you really must experience the decadence.


----------



## Janderso (May 21, 2019)

We are having a ball. The weather is in the 70’s.
Tomorrow, Stonehenge and Salisbury.
Some pics from today and yesterday.
St. Paul’s Cathedral,
Tower Bridge,
Tower of London


----------



## savarin (May 21, 2019)

You will be astounded at how small stonehenge is in reality. I know I was.
I love all the armour in the tower and at Hampton Court.
When we left the UK in the late 80's my wife (not british) took me to see the crown jewels because I had never seen them before.
She also took me to Kew Gardens for the same reason and there was no excuse for that as I had only lived a 30 minute bus journey away.
I have a feeling you never visit the cultural places if you live near them because of some thought in the back of your head that its something you can do at any time so it gets put off. 
I'm glad you enjoying it all.


----------



## pdentrem (May 21, 2019)

Are you going to hit the Science Museum? How about RAF Hendon? Duxford is excellent and also hit Cambridge and the Eagle pub! Enjoy! 
I walked the embankment from Parliament to the Tower, had a great day for that as well. It was cold and snow in the air just about everyday I was there in 2012, but it was in late March!


----------



## pdentrem (May 21, 2019)

A good friend was so impressed with Stonehenge, she asked “Is there more than this pile of rocks?” We all burst out laughing!


----------



## Janderso (May 22, 2019)

We have been using the Oyster card for the Tube several trips per day. Traveling to many of the districts mentioned. 
We checked the remaining value on the Oyster cards yesterday morning, $18 lbs.
If you ever go to London, buy an Oyster card. We put $50 lbs to start, so far (5 days) of Tube travel with room to spare.
It’s very clean, people take pride. We are very comfortable here, the Brits we have encountered have been just like us with two exceptions, they are a bit louder in the pubs and they dress differently.
Savirin, the steam museum would be on my list but I am here with my wife.
This morning, the Tube to Waterloo station then a train to Salisbury, then a taxi or bus to Stonehenge.
It’s predicted to be around 68 no rain.


----------



## savarin (May 22, 2019)

check out the place names on google maps, some amazing ones around.
I was impressed with the amount of zoom available for stonehenge as well. worth a looksie.


----------



## Janderso (May 22, 2019)

Awesome day and a must see destination.
Have you seen  Salisbury? The Salisbury Cathedral is incredible!
Today was a great day! Took the tube to Waterloo station, caught a train to Salisbury, then grabbed the bus out to Stonehenge. On the way back we stopped at the Cathedral. Incredible!!


----------



## RJSakowski (May 22, 2019)

If you get into the middle of the UK, Ironbridge is the first major cast iron bridge ever built.  There is a museum of metal working there as well.  If you are into motor sports, Donington Park in Castle Donnington hosts the worlds largest collection of Formula 1/Grand Prix motor cars covering the sport from its beginning to present.


----------



## pontiac428 (May 22, 2019)

You seem to be doing okay, but one thing I recommend to people is to bring a couple of packs of smelling salts.  You'll need them whenever you're handed a check at a restaurant or bar.  Might not be necessary for people who don't calculate the exchange rate in their heads automatically.


----------



## Janderso (May 23, 2019)

Ha, that’s right. We went to, “Sky Garden”, had lunch and my wife decided we should have a gin and tonic.
163 lbs.
That’s our only expensive meal.
We eat at the pubs, our average meal is 23 lbs.
We have breakfast in the flat and have a grab and go lunch.
Iron Bridge, got it. I heard about a metal working museum.


----------



## Janderso (May 23, 2019)

Went to the Open Air theatre in Regent’s Park today.
The play was, Our Town.
Beautiful gardens and the roses were spectacular!
My wife wanted the name of some of the roses. I got them.
I caught a cold, grrrrrrr.


----------



## Janderso (May 25, 2019)

I think this pic demonstrates a bit of what the citizens of London surely must have experienced during the Blitz.


----------



## savarin (May 25, 2019)

I was born in 48 just around from heathrow airport and can distinctly remember as a child playing in the ruins of various bomb sites, of course we just thought it was fun and didnt really relate it to war at that age. I dont think all the damage was cleared up till about 59
Some of my relatives were still living in "pre-fabs" in the late 60's early 70's These were single story emergency asbestos housing.
 I cant remember when they were moved into real housing.








						Saved for the nation - (pre)fab little postwar estate set to make history
					

A threatened community in south-east London may be recognised with Grade II listing




					www.theguardian.com
				



.


----------



## pdentrem (May 25, 2019)

I remember a few episodes of Foley’s War showed the pre fab houses. I wonder if the shows used real ones or only studio mock ups.


----------



## Janderso (May 26, 2019)

Went to Kew Gardens yesterday. The roses are about to explode in color.
Glenda and I are hopping on the tube with our bags today. Heading to the Northern line, Barnet branch.
Glenda’s friends family is putting us up for the night then we are off to Winchester.


----------

